# Help With An Old Bearing - Hammond Bench Grinder



## MTBob (Feb 13, 2014)

I am in the process of restoring an old Hammond bench grinder, model 400 BWM, first built in around 1945.  I believe the unit I have was purchased around 1950.  It uses a 4"x36" wet or dry belt.
I need to change the bearings that fit in the upper and lower pulleys.  The bearings in the unit are Fafnir SM1010k.  The parts bulletin I have for the grinder shows the bearing to be model 1010-KL.  I've purchased a pair of bearings on eBay model number 1010 KLL.  I think the inner race on the KLL model is longer than the original, but should work.  
Does anyone have a source for the original bearing model 1010K or KL?  I see a couple of places on the internet that sell the bearings but they want over $80 a piece.  That's just too much.
Also, why is the inner race machined with an eccentric cut on one end, see last photo?  There is a cup that fits over this end of the bearing to hold the assembly to the shaft.
If anyone wants a copy of the parts bulletin, let me know.
Thanks in advance
MTBob

Fafnir # 1010k - the bearing that's in the machine




Shows inner race cut with an eccentric, see the lower left area


----------



## orphan auto (Feb 13, 2014)

You could try contacting a bearing supply place and see if there is an interchange.

Unless your going for restored rather than functioning now.

I've managed to get some bearing for my old cars that way, when 

originals are not available.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 13, 2014)

I have seen bearings with an eccentric inner race that mates with an eccentric locking collar using a set screw on the shaft. Perhaps that is the suffix "L".


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 14, 2014)

i use bearings like these frequently, they are called cam lock bearings
timken does make them in many metric and fractional sizes and configurations

in most of my applications they have flanges you encase the bearing in, 
then the flange is bolted inside the machine and locked to the shaft with a cam ring that has set screws that also lock to the shaft

- - - Updated - - -

this link may help out:

http://hsb.org.pl/Katalogi/FAFNIR%20Wide%20Inner%20Ring%20Bearings.pdf


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 15, 2014)

These type of bearings are intended to secure a "loose fitting" shaft to a bearing.  This is done to keep the bearing from spinning on the shaft.  Kind of unusual to find this arrangement on a grinder unless the shaft is a loose fit to the bearing.


----------

